# New 31rqs In Alberta



## AB_Farmer (Dec 19, 2005)

We're first time RV owners and just purchased an '05 Syndey Outback 31RQS on the weekend. We've spent over a year researching and thanks to this site, settled on this model. We had to get the right TV first, so we now have a F-350 crew cab. I think that should be fine pulling. We're mainly using it for a weekend residence for our farm in southern Alberta.

Never having bought an RV before though, I was wondering if anybody had any views on the "diamond exterior coating" and interior coating that the dealer offers. They'll do both for $999 CDN. Also, any views on an extended warranty?

Any other advice? We'd love to hear it! Thanks again for all your input from the website.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

AB_Farmer,

Congrats on your new purchase. The 31 is a great TT. And your F350 should have no problems whatsoever pulling it! What a great set-up!

I don't know much about the "diamond coating" on the exterior but save yourself a few bucks and buy some Scotchguard for the interior and spray it yourelf.

I'm sure others will chime in for a substitute exterior coating, too. In the meantime, enjoy your new TT! Take some time and just sit in it imagining the great times you'll have.

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

AB_Farmer,

Congratulations on your new Outback and welcome to our site. sunny Like mswalt, I can't give any advice on the "diamond coating" either. However, I believe that most Outbackers on this site will advise against the extended warranty, assuming that you are able to handle some minor handy work from time to time. Happy Camping and post often.


----------



## AB_Farmer (Dec 19, 2005)

I was reading the RV Dealer section about problems with the extended warrenty offered by RV Shield. That's given me some things to check out.

But I thought of another question. What's the queen bed like for length in the Outback? My husband laid down on it and I actually think he doesn't fit. He's 6'2" and usually a queen bed works okay. Obviously, we still went ahead with the purchase but I don't know how much I'll like him taking up the whole bed diagonally!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on your new Outback and welcome to the site.

I have a 26RKS, and my queen bed is the same width as a queen, but it is six inches shorter lenght wise. We purchased a memory foam topper to go on top of the mattress, works great. I recommend them highly.

Leon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome AB_Farmer to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31RQS
As for the diamond I'm not sure
I see alot of camper with diamond plate on the front
But I'm some out here has some experience with it

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome.

I can't believe you've been lurking around here for a year and didn't even ask a question!









Enjoy!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

AB_Farmer said:


> But I thought of another question. What's the queen bed like for length in the Outback? My husband laid down on it and I actually think he doesn't fit. He's 6'2" and usually a queen bed works okay. Obviously, we still went ahead with the purchase but I don't know how much I'll like him taking up the whole bed diagonally!!
> [snapback]68174[/snapback]​


Welcome AB. I haven't fit in a bed for my whole adult life. I'm 6'5" and my feet always hang over no matter where I sleep. It's something one just gets used to. In our 28RSDS, when the family is out alone I sleep diagonally in the rear queen by myself and DW sleeps in one of the bunks. I like it that way - she snores too much.









When we have the boys' friends with us, I sleep on the rear queen and DW sleeps on the couch. I suppose some day I will probably have to sleep with her if we bring more people - oh well, just another hardship of camping.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome and congrats! That's one nice ship you have there! Post often!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, AB_Farmer!* action

Glad to hear you finally stepped forward! I'm sure you will love your new Outback. That sure is a purty one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## AB_Farmer (Dec 19, 2005)

Just a quick update, I did find more threads on the site talking about extended warranty and UV protection and we DIDN'T go for either.

And I wanted to add thanks for all your help and a HUGE THANK-YOU for this amazing site. I do think Keystone owes you all big time for all the Outbackers you have created. I really think you were a major reason we went for the Outback. Well, that and we loved the TT the minute we walked in! Anyways, I just think it can't be said enough.

I've got the DH (what does the 'D' stand for anyway?) researching hitches with a lot of information I've pulled off this forum. In time, I might have him posting here too!

Thanks again!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT - It is a great TT








Welcome to Outbackers.com







action

The diamond coating is some sort of wax? If it is save your money. You can buy a marine type wax form any store and do it yourself. I did this and it took me about 6hrs to finish but I saved $800. Washing and waxing gave me a great opportunity to inspect the entire TT as well.

Welcome again fellow Canadian eh!

Thor


----------

